

Show HN : togist, chrome plugin - init0
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ddommmoecmndjejocdikjendidfoecal?hl=en-US

======
jakejake
Cool idea! I like these little helps that make repetitive tasks so easy.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
init0
Thank you :) Still working on language detection.

------
lis
Works great! Thanks for sharing. Any plans to release something similar for
other browsers?

~~~
init0
Yes, working on FF now

